# New Modern Horror Sound design release



## dannymc (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi folks i thought i would share this with you guys as i dont get to post too much of my music public these days. here is a short preview of this modern horror sound design cue "forever damned" i wrote for film composer Michael Mollo's label Velvet Green Music. was a fun little project to work on. hope you like it. 



Danny


----------



## sleepy hollow (Mar 4, 2019)

Well done, Danny. It does sound pretty good - that high pitched sound at around 4:06 is very nice.


----------



## goalie composer (Mar 4, 2019)

Nice mix. Any possibility of a walkthrough?


----------



## dannymc (Mar 4, 2019)

sleepy hollow said:


> Well done, Danny. It does sound pretty good - that high pitched sound at around 4:06 is very nice.



hehe thanks man 

Danny


----------



## dannymc (Mar 4, 2019)

goalie composer said:


> Nice mix. Any possibility of a walkthrough?



hey mate, god if only i had time to do walkthrough's. between having a full time day job and trying to write for publisher briefs i really wouldn't have time. 

there's really no secret other than just keep practicing and experimenting and most of all use your ears. eventually your mixes just continue to improve. 

Danny


----------

